# recovery story



## tnasty2 (Aug 12, 2012)

I will fill in more detail and my story, but for now I'll give a brief overview. I developed DPD around the age of 18 from a marijuana induced panic attack. It stayed constant for over 3 years, and it gradually became better. It reaked havoc on my life, dropping out of university and basically losing everything, however whilst recovering I took classes and went back to school, I now consider myself fully recovered. I sincerely believe many people recover and never post here, I wanted to post for almost a year and never got around to it, you simply forget about dp. I went through hell and back with this disorder thinking I'd never be better and be myself again, but here I am today. Any questions anyone has, I would be glad to answer.


----------



## alnadine20 (Oct 22, 2014)

...ya howd u recover


----------



## sunjet (Nov 21, 2014)

alnadine20 said:


> ...ya howd u recover


I think he ignored DP and with time you forgot about it and that's the moment when you truly start to recover.


----------



## tnasty2 (Aug 12, 2012)

Time was the biggest recovery tool, I firmly believe your nervous system neurotransmitters etc., I also cannot grasp how little is known about this and how severe it can become so quickly, need time, I kept busy and very very gradually got better. I wish I could explain more but it seems so distant to me now.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

tnasty2 said:


> I firmly believe your nervous system neurotransmitters etc.,


..... believe what?

did you take any medication or go to any therapy? Do you think your past had anything to do with it, or just had a panic attack and got it?


----------



## tnasty2 (Aug 12, 2012)

sorry was in a rush, believe that whatever changes to your brain can be repaired or rather return to normal levels over time. I don't know if my past has anything to do with it, I would say no. I've never had any mental health problems my whole life, until specific stressful situations brought forth by marijuana use "triggered" do, whether i was predisposed to developing it is another question, but I do not believe I have any history that would prompt this disorder or predisposition to this disorder.


----------



## Mark55 (Feb 11, 2016)

tnasty2 said:


> I will fill in more detail and my story, but for now I'll give a brief overview. I developed DPD around the age of 18 from a marijuana induced panic attack. It stayed constant for over 3 years, and it gradually became better. It reaked havoc on my life, dropping out of university and basically losing everything, however whilst recovering I took classes and went back to school, I now consider myself fully recovered. I sincerely believe many people recover and never post here, I wanted to post for almost a year and never got around to it, you simply forget about dp. I went through hell and back with this disorder thinking I'd never be better and be myself again, but here I am today. Any questions anyone has, I would be glad to answer.


What does DP feel like? Everyone says you feel like you're in a dream...but what is that synomous too? Is it like having a hangover all day, wearing blurring glasses all day or being on coffee all day?


----------

